# London Forum Meet - 16th April, 2016



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2016)

Date: Saturday, 16thApril 2016 from 11:00 am

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP







Let me know if you are coming! 

Attending:
Northerner
SB2015
Amberzak
Aoife (hopefully!)
gail1
Cowboy Bob (hopefully!)
grainger (hopefully!)
Barb and large dog
Mark T


----------



## AJLang (Mar 3, 2016)

I hope to come for an hour or two and will bring Mark with me


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I hope to come for an hour or two and will bring Mark with me


Excellent!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 3, 2016)

Ha ha can you imagine me staying in the pub for only an hour or two?!


----------



## Amberzak (Mar 4, 2016)

Think London one would be better but got to let you know because I teach on Saturdays


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2016)

Amberzak said:


> Think London one would be better but got to let you know because I teach on Saturdays


OK Amberzak, I hope you are able to make it!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 4, 2016)

I shall be there in London.  Thanks for arranging this.
Looking forward to meeting people.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> I shall be there in London.  Thanks for arranging this.
> Looking forward to meeting people.


Brilliant! I look forward to meeting you


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 4, 2016)

We have a fundraising 'Vicar's Birthday Bake Off!' at our church that day, but I'll aim to get to the November one - hope you all have a good time  !


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 4, 2016)

I cant make this one as its a long way to come from Lanzarote! But i'll def be at the november one in london.


----------



## Aoife (Mar 10, 2016)

If I am not working I'll be there!  Will confirm nearer the time
x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2016)

Aoife said:


> If I am not working I'll be there!  Will confirm nearer the time
> x


Hurrah! Hope you can make it Aoife, it's been a while!


----------



## Aoife (Mar 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Hope you can make it Aoife, it's been a while!


I know! I've neglected the forum a bit recently but, as you know, I'm a sucker for a meet up!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2016)

Can't make this one, but am going to try and save enough spondulics for the November one.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Can't make this one, but am going to try and save enough spondulics for the November one.


That would be fab Alison!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That would be fab Alison!


I have a lot more money now and can hopefully save for things like weekends away now and again. Having a higher rate of PIP is going to make life much easier and it's will really help me get about more. It's great not to be trapped indoors because I can't afford to go out.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 17, 2016)

I look forward to meeting you in London in Nobember if you can make it.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 24, 2016)

am going to be able to make this one


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2016)

gail1 said:


> am going to be able to make this one


Brilliant Gail!  It's been ages, looking forward to seeing you again


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

I look forward to meeting You Gail.


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 30, 2016)

Ooh! A chance to pop out and have a beer...


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2016)

rossi_mac said:


> Ooh! A chance to pop out and have a beer...


Hey Rossi, it would be great if you can make it!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hope to see you there Rossi


----------



## AJLang (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm really sorry but I'm now not going to be able to come. I hope you all have a lovely time x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I'm really sorry but I'm now not going to be able to come. I hope you all have a lovely time x


Oh, that's a shame  I hope to see you at a future meet


----------



## AJLang (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm sorry I hope to make the one in Birmingham


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 3, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I'm really sorry but I'm now not going to be able to come. I hope you all have a lovely time x



I am sorry not to get a chance to meet you.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm sorry that I won't get a chance to meet you as well.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 3, 2016)

See you another time I hope.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope so as well


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Apr 6, 2016)

Couldn't make the Norwich one, tentatively possibly can make this one


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hope to see you there Bob.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2016)

Cowboy Bob said:


> Couldn't make the Norwich one, tentatively possibly can make this one


It will be great if you can come along Bob!


----------



## Barb (Apr 7, 2016)

Would have loved to attend but things are a bit up in the air at the moment. If I can't make this one, definitely hope to be at the next London meet.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2016)

Barb said:


> Would have loved to attend but things are a bit up in the air at the moment. If I can't make this one, definitely hope to be at the next London meet.


I hope things settle and you are able to come along, otherwise will see you later in the year


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2016)

Only a week to go folks - anyone else coming along?


----------



## Steff (Apr 9, 2016)

Afternoon guys, should be there I will know for sure Thursday.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 9, 2016)

Can't do this London get together but may well do the November one


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2016)

Steff said:


> Afternoon guys, should be there I will know for sure Thursday.


Oh I do hope you can make it Steff - was about to message you on FB to see if you were coming!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Can't do this London get together but may well do the November one


Hope to see you there!


----------



## Steff (Apr 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Oh I do hope you can make it Steff - was about to message you on FB to see if you were coming!


Yeah abit late on this one this year lol .


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 9, 2016)

This is my first meet up and my husband is coming too.  
I look forward to meeting anyone that can make it.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 10, 2016)

As we are travelling up from Somerset we are not likely to get there until 12:00 ish.
It looks like a big pub, so as I have not met any of you before, how will we spot you?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> As we are travelling up from Somerset we are not likely to get there until 12:00 ish.
> It looks like a big pub, so as I have not met any of you before, how will we spot you?


I usually aim to sit in the raised area that is just on the left as you come in through the main doors. I'll be accompanied by a certain Diabetes Fairy, so look out for her!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks Northerner.  See you there.


----------



## grainger (Apr 11, 2016)

Going to see what I can do - about time I managed to make one!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2016)

grainger said:


> Going to see what I can do - about time I managed to make one!


Ah, that will be fabulous! Do come along!


----------



## AJLang (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry for my absence. A bit of diabetes burnout and a change of plan  We aim to be with you at about 12.30


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Sorry for my absence. A bit of diabetes burnout and a change of plan  We aim to be with you at about 12.30


Ah! Excellent!  Not about the burnout, obviously!


----------



## AJLang (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you Northerner


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 11, 2016)

Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## AJLang (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm looking forward to seeing you as well.


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 11, 2016)

I will be there. Maybe with husband. Like others, aim to get there for 12ish


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2016)

Amberzak said:


> I will be there. Maybe with husband. Like others, aim to get there for 12ish


Yay!  Looks like being a good turnout!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 12, 2016)

Amberzak said:


> I will be there. Maybe with husband. Like others, aim to get there for 12ish


It will be good to meet you and you can tell me whether that is your Christmas tree in the photo


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh. I totally forgot to Change that photo. Ha. Yeah, it was my little Christmas tree. I was being festive. I need to change it to something less Christmassy, as we have now gone past Easter. Ha.


----------



## laurel (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello again,

I hope to come along on Saturday to meet you all and would aim to arrive for around noon all being well.  I might bring along my partner too.

Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2016)

laurel said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I hope to come along on Saturday to meet you all and would aim to arrive for around noon all being well.  I might bring along my partner too.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone


That's great news laurel! I look forward to meeting you  Have a look out for the Diabetes Fairy, who will be sitting at our table (usually on the left, in the raised area as you come in through the main doors). Some people say she looks a lot like Peppa Pig, but really it's the other way round


----------



## laurel (Apr 14, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That's great news laurel! I look forward to meeting you  Have a look out for the Diabetes Fairy, who will be sitting at our table (usually on the left, in the raised area as you come in through the main doors). Some people say she looks a lot like Peppa Pig, but really it's the other way round
> 
> View attachment 1256


Great, thanks!


----------



## AJLang (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry to be a complete pain. I was planning to come because I had given up my OU studies and retired so I had the time and energy to come to the forum meet....but a lovely lady from the OU has just phoned and put extra support in place so I can continue with my studies, so a trip too London may be too much as I try to catch up, especially when I need to go down to Moorfields in three weeks.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Sorry to be a complete pain. I was planning to come because I had given up my OU studies and retired so I had the time and energy to come to the forum meet....but a lovely lady from the OU has just phoned and put extra support in place so I can continue with my studies, so a trip too London may be too much as I try to catch up, especially when I need to go down to Moorfields in three weeks.


No worries Amanda, you must do what you can - I'm sure we'll meet again some time this year!


----------



## AJLang (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you Alan. I fully hope to be at the Birmingham forum meet


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 14, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. I fully hope to be at the Birmingham forum meet


Glad to hear you've got support put in place.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you Amberzak. It's a big jump from having been a Senior Lecturer with a PhD to accepting the extra support and help.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry not to have a chance to meet you but glad that you are making the right decision for your own well being.
I look forward to meeting you another time, and hope that the support works well in enabling you to complete your studies.  Well done OU for putting this in place.


----------



## bill hopkinson (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorry, taking a trip to Derbyshire to see  my sisters


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

bill hopkinson said:


> Sorry, taking a trip to Derbyshire to see  my sisters


Hope you have a great time @bill hopkinson  - good to hear from you, I hope all is going well for you


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2016)

Afternoon All,
Very very sorry  to say I wont be able to attend tomorrow, after a rather bad appointment and some skeww wiff results yesterday at doctors, an already low me really is not in the right place to come and be socialble so rather then pretend I would rather just not attend, Very sorry Alan Gail etc xx have a wonderful time.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

Steff said:


> Afternoon All,
> Very very sorry  to say I wont be able to attend tomorrow, after a rather bad appointment and some skeww wiff results yesterday at doctors, an already low me really is not in the right place to come and be socialble so rather then pretend I would rather just not attend, Very sorry Alan Gail etc xx have a wonderful time.


Aw, very sorry to hear this Steff  Remember we are here if we can help in any way, I hope things improve for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Steff (Apr 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Aw, very sorry to hear this Steff  Remember we are here if we can help in any way, I hope things improve for you soon {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you Alan, pics are a must lol x


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 15, 2016)

Hope you all have a great get together tomorrow. Hope to see a few people in Norwich next month or London in November. Have fun!


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 15, 2016)

Who is still definitely coming?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

Amberzak said:


> Who is still definitely coming?


As things stand, this is the list, although we have a few 'hopefuls' rather than 'definites' 

Northerner
SB2015
Amberzak
Aoife (hopefully!)
gail1
Cowboy Bob (hopefully!)
grainger (hopefully!)
laurel

Please can the hopefuls confirm, so we know to look out for you?


----------



## laurel (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi again,
Unfortunately I won't be able to attend tomorrow after all.  Have had a few other health issues of late and thought I would be well enough when I messaged yesterday.  Not been as good today so better give it a miss but perhaps I could join you at the next one?  
Best wishes


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

laurel said:


> Hi again,
> Unfortunately I won't be able to attend tomorrow after all.  Have had a few other health issues of late and thought I would be well enough when I messaged yesterday.  Not been as good today so better give it a miss but perhaps I could join you at the next one?
> Best wishes


That's a shame Laurel  I hope you are feeling better soon, and of course you will be very welcome at any future meets


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 15, 2016)

There's going to be a lot of us type ones there tomorrow.


----------



## Barb (Apr 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> As things stand, this is the list, although we have a few 'hopefuls' rather than 'definites'
> 
> Northerner
> SB2015
> ...


Going to do my best to make it but the journey involves a train, a bus and a rather large dog


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

Barb said:


> Going to do my best to make it but the journey involves a train, a bus and a rather large dog


Now, I HAVE to see you riding into the pub on a large dog!   Hope you can make it and have a smooth journey!


----------



## AJLang (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm not making any promises but as I'm now definitely not studying with the OU I may be there....but no promises


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 15, 2016)

Have a great time all who are going.


----------



## laurel (Apr 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That's a shame Laurel  I hope you are feeling better soon, and of course you will be very welcome at any future meets


Thank you, have a great day tomorrow all


----------



## Barb (Apr 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Now, I HAVE to see you riding into the pub on a large dog!   Hope you can make it and have a smooth journey!


The saddle is polished


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

Something to be aware of tomorrow:

People’s Assembly National Demonstration Set To Dominate Central London On Saturday
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...ndon-on-saturday_uk_57111bf0e4b0dc55ceea7d66?

Doesn't go near the pub:

http://www.thepeoplesassembly.org.uk/hhje_route


----------



## AJLang (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh flip do you think that will affect transport from Euston to the pub because I can't walk more than five minutes without sitting down


----------



## bill hopkinson (Apr 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a great time @bill hopkinson  - good to hear from you, I hope all is going well for you


Yes, keeping busy, and travelling a lot - the clock is ticking on how long I can keep globetrotting so do it while I can.
My sister had a blood clot on the lung so going to see how she is recovering. Five years younger than me but ageing faster.


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 15, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Oh flip do you think that will affect transport from Euston to the pub because I can't walk more than five minutes without sitting down


Usually doesn't. Demonstrations are ususually like marches and such where they walk.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you Amberzak.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2016)

Not wanting to frighten anyone off, but I may pop my head around the door tomorrow - we shall see


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

Mark T said:


> Not wanting to frighten anyone off, but I may pop my head around the door tomorrow - we shall see


Ah! I was wondering where you were Mark! Hope you can make it!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Oh flip do you think that will affect transport from Euston to the pub because I can't walk more than five minutes without sitting down


According to the website they're not setting off on the march until 1pm, shouldn't affect you  How will you be getting from Euston?


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 15, 2016)

I should be there between 11 and 12 depending on transport. I'm assuming the underground to get off is Holborn as its in Holborn? (Making sure it's not one of those weird things where there's a closer tube station).


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

Amberzak said:


> I should be there between 11 and 12 depending on transport. I'm assuming the underground to get off is Holborn as its in Holborn? (Making sure it's not one of those weird things where there's a closer tube station).


Yes, that's the one I use


----------



## AJLang (Apr 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> According to the website they're not setting off on the march until 1pm, shouldn't affect you  How will you be getting from Euston?


Probably by taxi so we should be ok


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 15, 2016)

I am so looking forward to my first meet up.  My husband was undecided what to do  but has decided to come along and meet these people I spend so much time messaging.  I am pleased as he has such a good view of things and often comes up with a reason for wobbles that I have not thought of.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2016)

Safe journey everyone and have a lovely time.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 16, 2016)

Not sure if I'm going to make it to London.  After the horrible hypo still feeling trembly and can't sleep.  With the CFS if I miss out on my sleep I have to take it very carefully the next day because I'm liable to just need to fall asleep around midday and be unable to keep my eyes open.  If I can get there I will but if I don't I hope that you all have a brilliant time.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Not sure if I'm going to make it to London.  After the horrible hypo still feeling trembly and can't sleep.  With the CFS if I miss out on my sleep I have to take it very carefully the next day because I'm liable to just need to fall asleep around midday and be unable to keep my eyes open.  If I can get there I will but if I don't I hope that you all have a brilliant time.


Hope you are feeling up to coming Amanda, but quite understandable if you can't make it, sorry to hear about the hypo


----------



## AJLang (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you Alan. Still feeling grotty at the moment.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm sorry but I definitely won't be coming as after the hypo my insulin is refusing to budge my now high sugars. Have a great time everyone x


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 16, 2016)

I might be late. Stuck in three bridges at the moment as there is a trespasser in redhill and someone hit by a train in east Croydon


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 16, 2016)

*If it's half as good as the ones that I have attended I know you will all have a great time. I really miss the fun and companionship of these meets but mobility problems force me to miss out. Safe journeys to you all and enjoy.

John.*


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm coming. Nearly there.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 16, 2016)

Hope you all had a good time


----------



## Carolg (Apr 16, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Can't make this one, but am going to try and save enough spondulics for the November one.


Would you go there and back in one day alison


----------



## Carolg (Apr 16, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Would you go there and back in one day alison


What a stupid question. Tell I am not a seasoned traveller


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who came along today, it was great meeting you all!  Especially, Ken, he's my favourite, although he did spend a lot of time resting his head in my hand! 

I hope everyone has had a good journey home


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 16, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Thanks to everyone who came along today, it was great meeting you all!  Especially, Ken, he's my favourite, although he did spend a lot of time resting his head in my hand!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good journey home



That could sound so wrong for people who don't know who Ken is. He he.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice meeting you all today


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 16, 2016)

Good to meet people today.  Thanks for organising this Northerner.
I hope that I get to meet others as well in the future.


----------



## Barb (Apr 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Thanks to everyone who came along today, it was great meeting you all!  Especially, Ken, he's my favourite, although he did spend a lot of time resting his head in my hand!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good journey home


Great that it was such a good turnout, it was so good to meet up with forum members again. Ken is an angel and has already alerted me to many high and low blood sugars. He has the gentlest nature and is an absolute star


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2016)

Barb said:


> Great that it was such a good turnout, it was so good to meet up with forum members again. Ken is an angel and has already alerted me to many high and low blood sugars. He has the gentlest nature and is an absolute star


I don't think I have ever met a gentler, sweeter dog  My dog was great with us, but a snappy horror with everyone else!  Hope to see you again in November


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2016)

ukjohn said:


> *If it's half as good as the ones that I have attended I know you will all have a great time. I really miss the fun and companionship of these meets but mobility problems force me to miss out. Safe journeys to you all and enjoy.
> 
> John.*


We miss you too @ukjohn , a shame you can't get around so well as you used to, but you are always with us in spirit - we were talking about you yesterday, about how you had joined the forum before it even launched, and remain our longest-serving member!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2016)

More pictures - 'I love my pump' Amberzak:

 

...and of course, Her Majesty, the Diabetes Fairy


----------



## Bloden (Apr 18, 2016)

So glad you enjoyed yourselves. Lovely "I love my pump" snap, Amberzak!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 18, 2016)

Fab pictures - looks like a good time was had by all


----------

